# Pine Hill Park, Rutland, VT 8/12



## C-Rex (Aug 13, 2013)

So my friend and I drove from CT up to Killinton to do some lift serviced riding yesterday only to find out that the gondola is closed due to construction on the peak lodge.  We found out later they state this on their website but it doesn't show up on the mobile version.  So, at the suggestion of the guy in the bike shop we head over to Pine Hill Park.  Good thing we didn't bring the DH rigs.  Having the trail bikes with us instead saved our day.

This place was awesome.  Tons of super flowy, bermed trails all accessed by easy climbs.  We hit a good portion of what was available doing about 10 miles.  My favorite run was Jersey Tpke, to Lonely Rock, to Rembrandt's Brush, to Sisyphus, to Halfpipe.  It was super long and easy to keep up a lot of speed.  Plus all the jump and drop features along the way were really entertaining.  The guy in the bike shop was really helpful in telling us the best routes to take and which way certain trails flowed best.  I would definitely make the drive back up to spend more time there.  Good times!!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice!!!  I've been dying to ride here for a couple seasons now. Glad you had a good outing


----------

